# Hou/Phx Trade Idea



## Nicco1014 (May 30, 2003)

Phoenix trades: 
PF Bo Outlaw (4.7 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 1.4 apg in 22.5 minutes) 
SG Joe Johnson (9.8 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 2.6 apg in 27.5 minutes) 
Phoenix receives: 
SF Glen Rice (9.0 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 1.1 apg in 62 games) 
Change in team outlook: -5.5 ppg, -5.3 rpg, and -2.9 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Throw in a future draft pick from Houston, and this trade helps both teams. Glen Rice comes off the books after this season, and with Googs and Penny still on that team, they could really use the cap room, about $9 million. Bo Outlaw is exactly what the Rockets need and could really help down low. Plus, he went to U of H. Joe johnson could come in and start at SF.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

maybe it would work. But i like bo outlaw too much.


----------



## farbror (Jul 31, 2003)

I don't like this trade. I don't think giving up Bo and Joe is worth it.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The Suns believe in JJ and like Bo's hard working attitude, so I don't think they'll give them up for some cap space. A first round pick would make the deal better, but I still don't think they do it.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

HELLL NO !


----------



## STCBBall3 (Jun 21, 2003)

No way. They won't give up Joe Johnson, and they like Bo Outlaws work ethic.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Joe Johnson is the future at SG for us. Glen Rice is on the verge of being unserviceable and a future first from Houston likely wouldn't yield a player of JJ's caliber. Besides, Charles is the consumate roleplayer for us. I'd say no.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

No. :no:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Not going to Happen:no:


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

someone smoked too much blunts...


that trade is ridiculous... Phoenix is looking for a salary dump next season, but I dont think JJ and Bo Outlaw are available.. *cough*Gugliota*cough*


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

That trade would be okay if they did this one too...

Phoenix trades: PF Tom Gugliotta (4.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.1 apg in 16.6 minutes) 
Phoenix receives: SG Jason Richardson (15.6 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 3.0 apg in 32.9 minutes) 
C Erick Dampier (8.2 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 24.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +19.0 ppg, +7.5 rpg, and +2.6 apg. 

Golden State trades: SG Jason Richardson (15.6 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 3.0 apg in 32.9 minutes) 
C Erick Dampier (8.2 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 24.1 minutes) 
Golden State receives: PF Tom Gugliotta (4.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.1 apg in 27 games) 
Change in team outlook: -19.0 ppg, -7.5 rpg, and -2.6 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------

